# Amherst college considers disbanding police



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Police Officers May be Removed from Amherst College 

Can’t say I’m surprised with the good old people’s republic of Amherst. If anyone is willing to move south, we’ve got openings here. The state just gave us an $8,000 raise and new patrol rifles while the students were crying for us to be defunded. 

Plus we have chapter 90! (Or at least chapter 20, our version of it). We don’t get hats though, if that’s a dealbreaker for anyone.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Can’t wait for the AS to show. 
“Call the police! We can’t, we defunded them! Call Security! We did! Where are they? Hiding”…


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Same town is exploring options to eliminate their PD. It’s quite clearly a utopian society with no issues that require police services.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

When it burns, laugh and drink a beer.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

AB7 said:


> Same town is exploring options to eliminate their PD. It’s quite clearly a utopian society with no issues that require police services.


I say fall back, set up a parameter, and let the purge commence. If anyone wants out, help them make passage to the safe zone, but everyone else lays in the bed they made.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

It’s all so so stupid. Unreal. So what did the Amherst College PD do wrong? Oh yeah that’s right- nothing! Let’s fire a bunch of hard working officers that have and support their families just because it makes makes the college feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Quoting an article in the gazette, 

“Carter presented statistics showing that weapons have rarely been discharged in the 80 years the officers have been armed, and that no officers have fired or displayed guns in the past 20 years. Just 55 arrests have been made over the past decade, according to a college spokeswoman.”

clearly this is a department of imminent threat to the general public. Any and all safety measures must be explored AND Implmented at once!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

No. Those stats will be used to justify disbanding and using security backed by State Police 9r contract agency response.

Then…someone will die.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

This should come as no surprise to anyone as it's located between the former Belchertown and Northampton State Hospitals. 
I never thought the refuse pouring from the sucks of those nutty hippies would become the pervasive view but here we are.
Any Dept. in the Amherst/Noho area is a LEO purgatory. NEVER apply to work there. Avoid Hampshire County all together.
I always felt sorry for the poor bastages working in those cesspools. 

If you're too young to remember, the following will explain it all: 
"On November 4, 2009, Amherst (MA) Town Meeting overwhelmingly approved a resolution to welcome two Guantánamo detainees and a nearby community—Leverett, MA—will consider a similar resolution April 24." Guantánamo Uighurs Are Not Alone: US Communities Welcome Other Detainees in Need of Safe Haven | HuffPost


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I recall once speaking to a Chief of Police at Bridgewater State (we're talking YEARS ago) and he told me about a new President of the College who wanted to disarm the cops, who at the time were one of the few, if not the ONLY state college to carry. The Chief said to me that he said to the President, "No Problem. You're the President and what you say, goes. I understand that. I just want you to remember that, just a few miles down the road in THAT direction is a very large state hospital for the criminally insane and people do escape now and then. In the other direction is a very large VA hospital with a rather large psychiatric ward and some of them wander off and some are even violent. But, if you want our people to be unarmed, not a problem. we'll just wait for the Bridgewater cops to come on campus to deal with these things when they arise, if they can get here on time and can find the location."

or words to that affect. You never heard of BSC (or BSU) being unarmed, have you? Facts HAVE to outweigh feelings, but feelings tend to cloud facts, especially on the left. 'Nuff said.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> I recall once speaking to a Chief of Police at Bridgewater State (we're talking YEARS ago) and he told me about a new President of the College who wanted to disarm the cops, who at the time were one of the few, if not the ONLY state college to carry. The Chief said to me that he said to the President, "No Problem. You're the President and what you say, goes. I understand that. I just want you to remember that, just a few miles down the road in THAT direction is a very large state hospital for the criminally insane and people do escape now and then. In the other direction is a very large VA hospital with a rather large psychiatric ward and some of them wander off and some are even violent. But, if you want our people to be unarmed, not a problem. we'll just wait for the Bridgewater cops to come on campus to deal with these things when they arise, if they can get here on time and can find the location."
> 
> or words to that affect. You never heard of BSC (or BSU) being unarmed, have you? Facts HAVE to outweigh feelings, but feelings tend to cloud facts, especially on the left. 'Nuff said.


The problem is, the left of the past was usually wrong, but at least somewhat rational on a lot of points. The reasoning of today's left literally, yes _literally_, would probably have gotten someone sent in for a psychological evaluation in years past.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

PG1911 said:


> The problem is, the left of the past was usually wrong, but at least somewhat rational on a lot of points. The reasoning of today's left literally, yes _literally_, would probably have gotten someone sent in for a psychological evaluation in years past.


Or a well deserved ass kicking of biblical proportions…


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Guess who is hiring?









Detective - Amherst, MA - Indeed.com


Amherst College




www.indeed.com






*Police Officer*
Amherst College

37 reviews
Amherst, MA


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope to GOD that this is an indication of things being NOT insane.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Kilvinsky said:


> I hope to GOD that this is an indication of things being NOT insane.


They are filling an open spot as one of their previous officers left.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Any update on these folks?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The word I have is, they aren't going anywhere, but have become a leaner, meaner PD. Fewer cops than before, more guards, BUT the cops no longer respond to many of the calls they once did, leaving it to residence hall staff and the college administration. They do the 'police' stuff they should be doing, even though short staffed. That new position has not been filled as of yet.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

I received my thanks but no thanks letter a few days ago. "Although your resume is impressive we had many qualified candidates" typical FU email.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

HigherEDLawman said:


> I received my thanks but no thanks letter a few days ago. "Although your resume is impressive we had many qualified candidates" typical FU email.


 Careers - UMass Police Department - UMass Amherst


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

HigherEDLawman said:


> I received my thanks but no thanks letter a few days ago. "Although your resume is impressive we had many qualified candidates" typical FU email.


Were all hiring in maineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

